# Central Illinois HO racing .....



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

It is new. Lots of hopes and aspirations. Big dreams. Yet nothing
special. If you race in Central/East Central Illinois, take a look......

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ho-racing/


----------

